# Kicking Myself In The Butt On This One!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Too late now? Oh well, next time!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Too late now? Oh well, next time!


Yeah...too late now. Entries I think we're due last Wednesday. Ugh....but I don't think I'd take her to an all breed show...just not for her I guess.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Aw Caryn. I know how frustrating that is! I was just kicking myself too because a show I didn't go to at the end of April had 1 Novice Senior entered. I could have gotten a win with competition- something that's VERY difficult to do for a Novice Senior! Well, you may consider doing an all-breed juniors show just because there are limited specialties. Actually, specialties can be kinda hard if you really don't know what you are doing because the judges know EXACTLY how Goldens should be handled!

Sigh... well, my next junior show is not until the end of June, so I've got some time to wait as well!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah...I guess you're right! And don't worry I was stuck in Novice Senior for alonggg time too! It stunk!!! I think that I needed like one win and we kept going to shows hoping for a blue!

But then again maybe it's good because I sorta know how Goldens should be handled...and there's LOTS of grooming, that's just giving me a headache thinking about it!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep. More grooming than most people think! lol.


----------

